# Chihuahua vaccinations



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

It's time for Cuddles to get her vaccinations, since she finished her puppy shots a year ago. However, I am pretty concerned about what sort of vaccines to get for her. Are 5in1 shots usually safe for tiny dogs like Chihuahuas, or are those too powerful for her? It sounds pretty overwhelming to make her immune system fight off five different weakened viruses at once. However, she has never had a vaccine reaction, yet. 

I am also considering getting her a lepto vaccine in the early spring, since she does go hiking in the woods with me a lot. However, I've heard about how it has a high rate of allergic reactions. 
Should I wait till then to get it if I choose to? She probably won't really go anywhere outside except in the yard till the spring, now that the weather is getting rather cold (ugh-- there was already snow flurries.) 

In addition, I think I'll get her a Bordetella vaccine either next month or in the spring, since she's always going to the pet store with me. Maybe. I really hate over-vaccinating her. 

She just had her rabies done yesterday .


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Honestly, if it were me I would have a titer test done to see if she is still immune which she probably is. I only do initial puppy vaccines and then titer every 3 yrs and mine are always immune


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I agree with Michelle, I would do a titer test too! My mimi is due for her annual vaccines but we r just going to titer since there is no point of vaccinating against something they already have immunity towards. Ask your vet for a parvo/distemper titer, and be prepared to call around for prices as they can vary a ton from place to place. My vet charges $70 only where the one down the street charges $200!!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't have a puppy, but I won't ever do the 5 in 1 again. Mickey was very lethargic and seemed to feel awful, not to mention the injection site was very painful for him. We now doing one at a time (with a new vet who understands my concerns) and haven't had a problem at all.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I found a place that would give her a vaccination against only three disease, instead of five. Next time, she is probably just getting titres done and of course her rabies vaccine. I wish it were legal for her to just get a rabies titre, too. I don't know if I'll get her a bordetella vaccine or not, but so far I don't think I will.


----------

